# Slider Racing???



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF A TRACK THAT RACES THE MINI SLIDER ON A REGULAR BASIS ON ANY KIND OF SURFACE IN THE OHIO AREA...I WANT TO RACE MINE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What happened to the sliders at Classics? They not run indoor at all?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> I know Freddie said He was going to get His dirt oval ready to go.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Dave >> I know Freddie said He was going to get His dirt oval ready to go.


I'M WAITING FOR THAT...BUT I'M STILL LOOKING FOR OTHER TRACKS


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> What happened to the sliders at Classics? They not run indoor at all?


I WENT LAST SATURDAY AND NOBODY ELSE SHOWED...SO I'M NOT COUNTING ON THEM...I'M JUST WONDERING WHATS OUT THERE


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

why dont you run them on friday night. I wouldn't mind seeing some sprintcar racing.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

TangTester said:


> why dont you run them on friday night. I wouldn't mind seeing some sprintcar racing.


WHEN FREDDIE OPEN HIS DIRT OVAL HE PLANS ON RUNNING IT ON FRIDAYS WHEN THE BRPs AREN'T RACING...BUT IF WE HAD ENOUGH TO RUN INDOORS THEN I'LL RACE THAT TOO.:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Davon, the guy's haven't been saying much about coming this weekend to run but there's alot of guy's waiting for the clay oval to be put in. So not next week( i have another job i need to go do during the week) but the following week I will put that track in and we will start running it for the sliders and a few other cars. Thanks for your patients.

General:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DAVON said:


> WHEN FREDDIE OPEN HIS DIRT OVAL HE PLANS ON RUNNING IT ON FRIDAYS WHEN THE BRPs AREN'T RACING...BUT IF WE HAD ENOUGH TO RUN INDOORS THEN I'LL RACE THAT TOO.:thumbsup:


 
Tang how about another BRP sprinter. I still have bodies and wings. They would look like migets next to the slider  I like My sprinter at the old Da Track :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Tang how about another BRP sprinter. I still have bodies and wings. They would look like migets next to the slider  I like My sprinter at the old Da Track :thumbsup:


LETS DO IT BUD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> Davon, the guy's haven't been saying much about coming this weekend to run but there's alot of guy's waiting for the clay oval to be put in. So not next week( i have another job i need to go do during the week) but the following week I will put that track in and we will start running it for the sliders and a few other cars. Thanks for your patients.
> 
> General:thumbsup:


THANKS STEVE..:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Tang how about another BRP sprinter. I still have bodies and wings. They would look like migets next to the slider  I like My sprinter at the old Da Track :thumbsup:


Sounds good to me!!! I need another car to work on.:freak: I've got stuff to get one together. I don't think the big block pod will fit under the rear of the body though. I was thinking about modifying original motor plates to fit a brushless motor.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I was going to cut rear tank and mount it to the rear pod


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If I have time this week I may do one  :thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

If you are on the East side of Ohio there is a high banked small carpet oval (fast slider turns laps in 3.5 sec range) in Muncie Indiana. We have a group of sliders most have been 14 least 4. We also run Late Model,Vendetta (buggy and truck), open 4-wheel, rookie. Everything is 1/18 as that is what the track was designed for. We race on Tuesday nights at 6:30 and practice is Saturday 9-1, 

Leftturn Raceway. Let me know if you need info.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

nutz4rc said:


> Leftturn Raceway. Let me know if you need info.


GIVE ME THE INFO...I'LL SEE HOW FAR IT IS....THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

[quote I don't think the big block pod will fit under the rear of the body though. I was thinking about modifying original motor plates to fit a brushless motor.[/quote]

The big block pod will fit. I had one set up with a 12th scale axle/hubs/tires and a 60 tooth spur.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wasser >>> You coming down some day to race??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I still have nightmares about my sprintercar


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> I still have nightmares about my sprintercar


That was a evil one :drunk:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

could i get a phone number thanks


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

for left turn raceway


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry this took so long. I haven't been on here for a few days. Bob Evans runs the track his number is 765 289 7839.

To do a MapQuest the address is 503 N Eastwood, Muncie In 47302(?).

Track is on East side of Muncie about three blocks off of Highway 32 as it comes in from Winchester.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks...but I Did A Search And Its 4 1/2 Hrs One Way...too Far To Play With My Toys...


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I understand that. Plus cost of gas isn't helping. We are at 3.91 today.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*1/18 and Sliders*

DAVON,
You (and everyone) are cordially invited to come practice on Wed. Racing on Sunday, oval racing, at Hobbytown,Boardman, Ohio. Located at 590 East Western Reserve Park, Building 10-E, Boardman, Ohio 44512 --330-629-9433. The Lewis brothers run some mean 1/18's (Mambas-lipo) And I run a stock Slider! 
If I could get my 1/10 to run like the Slider, I'd be a happy man!!
Give the track a call!
Stay racing
Kid


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS KID, I'LL TRY AND GET DOWN THERE SOON..I HAVE A STOCK SLIDER AND A STOCK MINI LATE MODEL...AND I LOVE TO RACE.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigD (Jan 10, 2002)

*slider tracks*

A couple questions, as I just placed an order for a few mini-sliders;
1. what kind of surface is this track running (and please dont just say dirt)? I want to make a mini oval in my back yard and its too far for me to travel there just to check it out. 
2. I have some paver sand left over from a recent patio project, does anyone think that it will help the track surface if mixed into my existing soil (fairly dry with no clay)?
3. what are everyone's general thoughts on the mini-slider in comparison to my current collection (Trinity Blade/Spyder's, Mini T's, AE -18T)? Will it act the same as a mini or does it have any realism.

Thanks
D


----------

